# Alcantara Protection



## Mardave Mad (Jan 5, 2009)

I am concerned about spills and general muck on the alcantara seats. I've got two kids so I'd like to be able to get marks off if needed and possibly some water protection in case of spilt drinks.

Has anyone tried 



 or http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/interior-coatings/i1-smart-fabric/ for this? Or am I looking at the wrong things?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I didn't use the products you mention so I can't have opinion..the products I use is the Colourlock alcantara cleaner and brush..The brush is only needed for tougher stains..In all the other cases you just spray the cleaner and wipe it off with a mf


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Car Skin do a good Alcantara kit which we sell. Had good reports on it.
-Kev- the moderator on DW has it too.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Mardave Mad (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Guess I'm looking at a cleaner and separate protection?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I use Gtechniq I1 on my alcantara interior.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Envy Valeting said:


> Car Skin do a good Alcantara kit which we sell. Had good reports on it.
> -Kev- the moderator on DW has it too.
> Best wishes
> Tim


http://www.envybrushes.co.uk/products_info.asp?id=335
Does this come with some sort of applicator? I need to get round to doing my steering wheel, handbrake and gear stick.
The alcantara is just flat and smooth now and would like to bring that fluffiness back lol


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

All you need is a supply of clean MF cloths, as you dont want to rub the dirt back in, and I suggest you drape one behind the steering wheel so you dont spray onto the dash.

These instructions of course apply to the RG Alcantara Cleaner (many users on here), probably a similar process to other products ?


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

RaceGlazer said:


> All you need is a supply of clean MF cloths, as you dont want to rub the dirt back in, and I suggest you drape one behind the steering wheel so you dont spray onto the dash.
> 
> These instructions of course apply to the RG Alcantara Cleaner (many users on here), probably a similar process to other products ?


Cheers, I was actually looking at the RG cleaner, saw some good reviews on it yesterday.


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had really good results with the Race Glaze cleaner!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Had good results using RG Alcantara Cleaner.:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

For cleaning - Raceglaze Alcantara Cleaner, excellent product.

For Protection - Either Gtechniq I1 or CarPro Fabric and Leather Sealant.

Alex


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

That's me done then. RG and I1 to be ordered.
As I'm here, my wheel is part alcantara and leather and seems to be more shiny than textured and matt when first new. Any way to get this back to anywhere near "new" finish?


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

What are the standard Recaro seats in my 2011 EvoX covered with?
I'm hoping to apply a protective shield and wondered if I1 will work.
N.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

For a new car with part alcantera seats is Car Pro still good to protect or have any other products come on to the market that are recommended?

http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartz-fabric-coat-100ml/


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Khanage said:


> That's me done then. RG and I1 to be ordered.
> As I'm here, my wheel is part alcantara and leather and seems to be more shiny than textured and matt when first new. Any way to get this back to anywhere near "new" finish?


Same combo I used on our 1 Series M sport interior, seems to be holding up to the grandaughter pretty well so far so would recommend :thumb:


----------

